# Hello from FL



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww what a cute pic in your avatar! Welcome to the HF and if you have any questions or comments at all feel free to post! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

free_sprtd said:


> awww what a cute pic in your avatar! Welcome to the HF and if you have any questions or comments at all feel free to post! Hope you enjoy it here


aww thank you a ton


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! Just make yourself at home.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome! I'm also from FL  Gorgeous Paint!!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in florida too! And I love paints too!


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in FL too! I can't say I'm from here, because I grew up in MA, I just moved here a little over a year ago and had to leave my mare behind - I gave her to my mom who bakes her muffins every weekend. (I'm not kidding! lol!) She is an Oldenburg/Paint. :-D Aren't Paints great?


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

beautiful paint! welcome to the forum there are several of us paint lovers around here glad to have another!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

*=)*

OH my gosh, thank you guys so much..you make me feel so welcome. i am 16 and live in FL..that is my boy Rudy..

Yes paints are the greatest!! haha
Again, nice to meet all of you, i need as many friends as i can get =))


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not 'from' florida either, moved down here from NJ about 13 years or so ago!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome i like your paint i have a paint too


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Very pretty horse in your avatar.


----------

